

How aerial photographs tracked down Hitler's flying bombs - Shivetya
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23270332

======
arethuza
The picture of Constance Babington Smith at 2:08 has a wee model of a Me 163
rocket-powered fighter by her head!

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constance_Babington_Smith](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constance_Babington_Smith)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messerschmitt_Me_163](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messerschmitt_Me_163)

------
silveira
Some of these photos were 3D. There is a full documentary about it, "NOVA: 3D
Spies of WWII":
[http://video.pbs.org/video/2247408348/](http://video.pbs.org/video/2247408348/)

~~~
bestham
Also see the first episode of the BBC series, "Space race (2005)":
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_Race_(TV_series)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_Race_\(TV_series\))

It explains the 3D technology being used to spot the V2 site in Peenemünde in
great detail.

------
jasonkester
This could really benefit from a transcript with photos. I bet I could make it
take up a lot less of my life than waiting for this narrator to slowly talk
over a slideshow.

~~~
robotmay
Here's an article they published previously about the use of stereoscopic
photographs:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-13359064](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-13359064)

Also has a few nice little interviews/videos tied in to it, and there was a
full documentary aired around the same time.

------
berkut
They also helped in the "Battle of the beams" beforehand, as well.

